# Problema con un Mp4



## stella roja (Ago 29, 2007)

Tengo un Mp4 que compre por internet, un generico iPod Nano Basics, tiene altavoz, pero cuando le conecto el auricular el sonido sale por ambos lados, lo lleve al tecnico y me dijo que el problema *no es fisico*,(es decir que el aparato NO esta roto) que el problema es otro ,pero que el no sabe como repararlo. Como puedo solucionar el tema?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola stella roja:

Pues yo me inclinaría totalmente hacia el jack (entrada) de los audífonos, ya que si tiene una bocina interna, por fuerza esta pieza debe cortar el sonido de la misma al introducir los audífonos. La otra opción podría ser que en la configuración de salida de audio del aparato, puedas desactivar la bocina.

Pero en la mayoría de los casos (digamos el 90% en mi experiencia), el switch interno de la entrada del jack de audífonos no hace esta función debido a que los pequeños platinos que se abren y cierran están rotos y/o doblados.

Claro que para poder revisar esta pieza, necesitas de cierto grado de conocimiento para evitar dañar el equipo, o la entrada misma.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## stella roja (Sep 2, 2007)

ok. Gracias por la respuesta! Tengo otra consulta acerca de un reproductor de DVD marca RCA: No reproduce bien las copias, a veces se cortan los subtitulos o se detiene la pelicula. con peliculas originales funciona bien. Es posible darle ganancia al lente del DVD? como se hace?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola de nuevo stella roja.

Normalmente con una pequeño ajuste de la ganancia del láser esta falla puede cerregirse, aunque para lograr esto, necesitas de cierto conocimiento del circuito así como de la teoría para no quemar tu láser.


----------

